# Auger belt comes off, finally broke



## Ro3bert (Mar 11, 2018)

First of all I used to have a Honda lawn tractor and also a 48" snow blower that was **** to attach to the power take off shaft. That being said I had it for 28 years before it finally gave up.

So now I have two Husky lawn tractors one for mowing/mulching and one for the snow blower and trailer towing.

The first year of snow blowing everything went well, no pins broke in spite of picking up big rocks (no pavement where I live just gravel), and in one case where the rock jammed the impeller.

Now the second year the auger drive belt began coming off for no apparent reason (at least to me).
I had the dealer pick it up to find what the problem was but he couldn't find anything wrong.

After much thought and finding the tensioner spring on the ground (or in the snow as the case was) so decided there was something wrong with the way the spring was attached to the adjusting chain. I wrapped some wire around the hook on the spring and soldered it so the chain could not come off when the tensioner was fully extended. That made the belt loose, at least that is what I suspected. That worked for a few minutes but when I went into a snow berm the belt came off again.

I know the belt flops around when certain stresses are put in it (either when the clutch is engaged or sometimes when I disengage the clutch).

Unfortunately the last time I put the blower belt assembly on, and upon blowing snow for about 30 feet the belt actually broke.

I'm at a loss as to what to do. The dealer said there is nothing being said from Husquvarna about problems with other blower users but since it is a third party unit they wouldn't necessarily know about problems such as I have been having.

This last Nor'easter dumped about 2 feet of snow on us so I couldn't do anything about it.

Help, help, anyone have a similar problem that they solved?:crying:

I don't want to :icon-deadhorse: here so have reluctantly sat the snow out.

Robert


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Robert

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------

